# Using a headphone jack for more speakers on a home theater...



## ScreamingT (Oct 19, 2013)

Before you read, keep in mind this post has nothing to do with a computer set-up. Complete separate surround sound system for my console.

I have a surround sound system for my games. It has the RCA jacks for white and red (input), then two speaker outlets along with a headphone slot on the side in-case you want to listen through headphones (obviously). And all the speaker slots are taken. I want to use the headphone jack slot for these other speakers I have, but when I plug them in to the headphone jack, it mutes the other speakers and sound only comes out of the ones plugged into the head phone jack. Can I make the audio come through all speakers without it muting others?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

what is the exact model of the surround sound system? unless there is some setting to allow it, there is nothing you can do.


----------



## ScreamingT (Oct 19, 2013)

I don't know the exact title of the product unfortunately. But here's a picture of the set-up if that helps. :/ Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Headphone jacks are usually just simple stereo outputs. Any speakers you want to connect will also require amplification.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Standard operation on all of the hardware I've ever used. 99.9% of the time, if you are using headphones, you don't want the speakers on at the same time. So attaching headphones disables the speaker output.

If you want/need to drive more speakers, you will need a different amp. If you want surround sound, you will need a different amp.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

...also headphone jacks are not driven by the same strength are speakers are. 

BG


----------

